# Acans eating hermit crab molt



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I snapped this pic of my acans eating a hermit crab molt (at least I hope it was just a molt ). If you look closely, you can see the claw poking out of its mouth. A few minutes later the claw disappeared inside. Thought I would share.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

That's nuts, would never have believed that.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I had a lobo eat a shrimp carapace the other day. I had to do a double take to make sure it wasn't the full shrimp.


----------

